# Big group costume possibility



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We had a large group this year that was semi-independant of our Haunt and was a huge hit with the TOT's- A Group of Zombies. There is a lot of latitude with the costumes (we had one guy wearing a "Gratefull Dead" sweatshirt), the kids had a lot of fun, stumbling, bumbling, fumbling around in the Graveyard, and NOBODY touched our props.

Give it some thought.

Wolfman


----------

